# REALLY Open Carry



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Open carry... not a problem.

No shirt.... problem!






:smt1099


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Now that form of Civil Disobedience I can live with. :smt082

tumbleweed


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I watched about half and saw quite enough...that kind of disrespect to an officer isn't acceptable. I'm a bit surprised he bothered arguing with that bunch as long as he did.

KG


----------



## Mr.clean (Jul 30, 2009)

Its cause he enjoyed the view.:mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm surprised the LEO asked her if she wanted to cover herself up before taking her in and engaged the stops so the cuss couldn't get tighter in transit(5:50-6:15). He was getting unnecessary crap from the peanut gallery. They did the act to get arrested. That was their point. They got what they wished and still cry foul. 

I'm all for bucking on a law you see as unfair and working to change it. This was just stupid though. It looked to me like the equality issue of being able to go topless was more the primary issue than the open carry. It looked to me like that was just a way to make sure a cop stopped. No one seemed to want to talk much about that but they did the whole topless thing. We're getting enough bad press right now. We don't need some people that probably didn't even support the gun issue(s) to begin with. I even wonder if they all were on the same page. Looked like only one of the would be tactical topless women got arrested showing that the LEO didn't seem to have too much of a problem wit them carrying weapons.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Yeah, I don't see any guys complaining about that one... LOL!


----------

